# RCA Component



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

Lately, I've been using RCA Snap-n-seal ends on RG6.


----------



## erics37 (May 7, 2009)

I use these (well not this exact one but something similar) on RG6.


----------



## rnichols (Apr 19, 2011)

Depends on the application.. you can use mini coax RCA connectors, you can use cat5/6 with baluns, you can use rapidrun with their special ends,you can use rg6/59 with RCA f conns. Check out a website hometech.com I think it is..


----------



## wildleg (Apr 12, 2009)

CoopElec said:


> What type of cable can I use and what is the max length?


depends on the component. often they spell it out very clearly in the manual. signal degradation can depend on more than just the length of cable.


----------



## CoopElec (May 16, 2011)

*Rca*

Is that a seperate cable for each color? Red, wh, yl
This is the first time I'v had a homeowner ask for this.
Thanks for the replies. I will check out the web site.


----------



## wildleg (Apr 12, 2009)

rca is just the connector type. usually on a component it is audio, video, or composite.


----------



## Speedskater (Oct 2, 2009)

CoopElec said:


> Is that a seperate cable for each color? Red, wh, yl


This would suggest "Composite Video" plus "Analog Audio".
The Yellow is the "Composite Video" and should be a 75 Ohm co-ax like RG-6 (but not quad-shield). Foe longer runs use RG-6 rather than the smaller RG-59.
The Red and White are the "Analog Audio" circuits.
"Composite Video" has faded into the distant past.


----------



## CoopElec (May 16, 2011)

*Thanks*

I did some more looking online. I can go maybe 60' in length. Also looked at the hdmi cables, and can go just about any length. Greenlee sells the cable, tools and connectors. I get request sometimes, it's not something I would get into everyday.


----------



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

CoopElec said:


> I did some more looking online. I can go maybe 60' in length. Also looked at the hdmi cables, and can go just about any length. Greenlee sells the cable, tools and connectors. I get request sometimes, it's not something I would get into everyday.


Incorrect about the hdmi, its around 30', reported up to 50':thumbsup:


----------



## CDN EC (Jul 31, 2011)

MDShunk said:


> Lately, I've been using RCA Snap-n-seal ends on RG6.


What kind of RG6 for component?

Wholesaler said use copper shield, I used regular (it has worked for me in short lengths in the past) and this time it failed on a 20 foot run.


----------



## Speedskater (Oct 2, 2009)

CDN mini-EC said:


> What kind of RG6 for component?


Most any RG-6 but "quad-shield" is good for component video. "quad-shield" is designed for the very high frequencies of cable TV channels.
Component video has 3 video cables, these 3 cables need to be made from the same roll of cable and all need to be the same length. What's the length tolerance? I don't know. But try for less than an inch or two.

For long analog audio runs, look for a co-ax with a heavy braided shield, equivalent to 14AWG is good.


----------



## Speedskater (Oct 2, 2009)

TOOL_5150 said:


> Incorrect about the hdmi, its around 30', reported up to 50':thumbsup:


Sometimes longer HDMI can be problematic. Lot's of different factors to think about.

The AVS home theater forum as a sub-forum devoted only to HDMI cables.

http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/forumdisplay.php?f=168


----------

